
When hesitating don't act. When acting don't hesitate - ksshilov
IMHO, these phrase describes the source of all problems, especially in any new field (startups, entrepreneurship). Observing myself, starting to understand that half-measures and abandoned halfway tasks due to the lack of confidence in a final result are the root of all failures.<p>It would be interesting to see in the comments: the 3 actions in which you are 100% sure (and execute without fear and with confidence in a final result) and 3 actions that always scary you.<p>So we could see how different these two lists in the community. Will start with my own..<p>Confidence:<p><pre><code>  Product management
  Cold calling
  Stay in shape and eat “clean”
</code></pre>
Scary:<p><pre><code>  Writing
  Meet deadlines in any task
  Sitting at the center table in the restaurant</code></pre>
======
dbyshonkov
Confidence:

Product management (same)

Strict deadlines

Honesty to yourself and clients

Scary:

To start

Obscure

Lack of data

